# Personal Favorite Photos



## ShutteredEye (May 12, 2005)

Ok folks, I looked and didn't see a theme like this, so maybe it's not a repost.

Post up your single favorite photo that you've taken.  It doesn't nessicarily have to be your most technically sound, or most creative, just your favorite.  Please share a short caption as to why it's your favorite as well.  Reposting pics you've posted other places on the forum is absolutely ok.

I'll start.  I keep a 4x6 of this in my organizer.  Right now at school I am in a pathology class where we learn about everything that can go wrong with the human body.  Also, since I hope to specialize in pediatric chiropractic care, my gross anatomy cadaver is an 8 yr old girl.  It's been hitting a little too close to home lately, and this photo has recentered me time and time again.


----------



## raul_the_truck (May 13, 2005)

This photo is my personal fave because it brings me back to summers spent at Priest Lake in Idaho with friends. We just sat around and had lazy days to play cards and See-do.


----------



## DarkEyes (May 13, 2005)

At the moment  this is my favourite for the simple reason it marks (for me) a milestone in my ability to plan, compose and execute a photo to a standard that requires no post capture proccessing. the only change made to the picture is the resize needed to fit it on the web-page


----------



## axom (May 13, 2005)

This is my personal favorite because its my first night shot I ever took. I thought it came out reasonably well and I havent done much good night work since this.


----------



## Xmetal (May 14, 2005)

Best Car shot:






Best Landscape shot:


----------



## Aoide (May 14, 2005)

This is my personal favorite shot.  This inside an art installation called "The Light Inside" by James Turrell at the Museum of Fine Arts, Houston.  I came around the corner and there was no one on the walkway except the security guard.  Since he was facing away from me, his body posture was in a relaxed position.  This is one of the best pictures I have ever taken and it was just pure luck.  Sigh.... now I need to work on the skill photos!


----------



## Dollface (May 15, 2005)

This is my favorite. It's not really indicitive of my current skill levels, but this was my first ever published picture. I was shooting on film, and after taking this shot I just *knew* i had got it. So i called the Daily Telegraph ( major Sydney paper ) and asked them if they would be interested, and they said yes.
So at 11pm on a tuesday night, I drove to their offices, they took me up to the Photography dept... and processed my film, and decided on this shot. I got paid $200 AUD.
Photo Published : March 2003. Page 8.
And that's when I knew that if I wanted to, I could actually do this for a living.


----------



## ShutteredEye (May 15, 2005)

Katie:  great story, nice reflexes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dollface (May 15, 2005)

Thank you, Mountainlander - although it wasn't good refelexes, but long exposure. Just happened to be on top of the hill during the good part of the storm. ( Of course it was also raining, so the umbrella was over the camera - I got drenched..) But the recognition was worth it.


----------



## jadin (May 16, 2005)

I've posted this shot quite a few times now... but it is my favorite! :sillysmi:


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 16, 2005)

This is my favorite of my daughter right now. She just turned 2 last week *sniff*, and this is her general attitude now days..


----------



## adam (May 29, 2005)

Favourite at the mo, but Ill have another favourite next week.
perth beach sunset.


----------



## Xmetal (May 29, 2005)

Sweet shot there Adam.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 3, 2008)

Let's try this for fun...

Everyone post their absolute _favorite_ image from their collection.  One image per person, no restrictions on type of image.  Everyone has one week and maybe we'll vote for the favorite or something.

Why?  I dunno. I'm bored and I felt like seeing some wicked cool images.

Do it!   DOOOOOO IT!!!!


----------



## Goradiogo (Oct 4, 2008)

Because she's my baby girl.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2008)

This is currently one of my favorites...


----------



## Wynner3 (Oct 4, 2008)

I was going to do a butterfly then I remembered my nephew. This is not the best shot I have taken but I love it.


----------



## epp_b (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Alex_B (Oct 4, 2008)

uhm, got none, really ...


----------



## manaheim (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, awesome start.  

Come on, Alex... gotta be something!

I still have to decide which is my favorite on my set.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, this is a random selection from my favourites. I chose it since it is on my calendar on the wall 





hmm, of course there is a difference between favourite shot, and best shot. this is probably not my best.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 4, 2008)

I just like this old pic even though its probably not my best shot either


----------



## AUZambo (Oct 4, 2008)

From my trip to NYC this past summer.  I want to do a little more work to see if I can bring out the sky a little, but don't feel like messing with it now.


----------



## dmatsui (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a few others that i consider to be my best but out of them this is my favorite


----------



## Parkerman (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## kravjitsu (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## bdv1973 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunset In Savannah


----------



## underOATH2220 (Oct 4, 2008)

a flower that i found in the park that is in my neighborhood.. it had just finished raining


----------



## Goradiogo (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the sunset in savannah picture.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## K_Pugh (Oct 4, 2008)

Probably my favourite of my latest automotive shoot:






​ 
*Lamborghini Gallardo

*​ Dynamic detail shot of the rear wing. Simple car rig used to keep the car sharp whilst being able to slowly move the car over a period of 4 seconds to create the perception of motion.
​ ISO 200 - F/11 - 4secs - 20mm.​


----------



## soul.glo (Oct 4, 2008)

Hard to choose, but this is definitely one of them.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 4, 2008)

My fave right now lol


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 4, 2008)

soul.glo said:


> Hard to choose, but this is definitely one of them.



Man, I really like that one.  It's like he's just laying there waiting for the end of the world.  (Don't ask why, that's just the first thing I thought of when I saw it.)


----------



## rufus5150 (Oct 5, 2008)

Here goes...


----------



## Brian L (Oct 5, 2008)

My shot is this sunset.


----------



## dklod (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## manaheim (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow these are amazing.  I think my fav so far is the dude lying on the top of the mountain or whatever, but all fantastic!


----------



## SneakyMike (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Josh66 (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess this is my favorite so far.


----------



## Coldow91 (Oct 5, 2008)

This is probably one of my favorites


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

Not my BEST picture, but my favorite.  RIP Jarred :sad anim:


----------



## manaheim (Oct 5, 2008)

This one is probably my favorite...


----------



## No' 8 (Oct 6, 2008)

nikon f5
nikkor 135/2 wide open.
Dan.


----------



## bikefreax (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## manaheim (Oct 7, 2008)

^^^ oh that one's neat... IR?


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Dude! This is so wrong! My eyes and brain hurt now. I have too many favorites! How can I choose just one!  I can't do eeeet!


----------



## Rachelsne (Oct 7, 2008)

Current fave


----------



## bikefreax (Oct 7, 2008)

manaheim said:


> ^^^ oh that one's neat... IR?


 



Yes, with Hoya R72 filter.  Thanks


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2008)

We need to have this in the Photo Themes, Chris.
And actually, there IS a theme thread on "Your Favourite Photo" existing in the Themes, I think... let me look. I merge the threads if I can find the existing one. OK?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I had to merge the threads, indeed there was a thread on ones personal favourite photos in the Photo Themes already.

And in order to not only merge but also contribute to the theme, here's my personal favourite:






There's many a pic I took in NYC 2 1/2 years ago, but this has always been my favourite ... and has since remained my favourite of all photos taken by me.
http://photos-c.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v197/27/103/573372699/n573372699_365842_750.jpg


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 7, 2008)

Hard to pick just one, but for now, I would have to go with this one. This is a friends grand-daughter whom they are raising (long story). This was at her birthday party, but her expression makes me wonder what she was thinking.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 7, 2008)

metro center metro car


----------



## Chiller (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe not technically the best image on the planet, but this is a fave that makes me laugh everytime I see it. Thats what photos are about.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep!  I laughed HARD!  :lmao:

... still laughing...

... wait come'on!...

... Hehehehehe...

... Stop it already this is painful...

... Bahahahhaaaaa... 

... OK, I'm ove.... Bahahahahaaaa!!!!!!!  

... Seriously.. OK... I'll stop :blackeye: Typing... 

... Bu I dunno WHEN this laughing fit will be over...  Awesome!  :crazy:


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 7, 2008)

I dunno what mine is... My head hurts from laughing so much... I dunno why I think that is so funny... I just do.. Hehhee.. So here's a recent one from a recent post:









​




.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Oct 7, 2008)

I happen to like this picture for some reason at this moment.


----------



## AUZambo (Oct 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Maybe not technically the best image on the planet, but this is a fave that makes me laugh everytime I see it. Thats what photos are about.


:lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Oct 7, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> Current fave


 
ooooooooooh rachel... _nice picture._  Wow.  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Oct 7, 2008)

Chiller... that one is AWESOME.

Love the city shot, too. (LaFoto)


----------



## Raze (Oct 9, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> So here's a recent one from a recent post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW... is this real? The irridesent colours are gorgeous!


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wynner3 said:


> I was going to do a butterfly then I remembered my nephew. This is not the best shot I have taken but I love it.



Hahahahahahahaha! That is soooo funny! 

My fav (as of right now) would have to be this squirrel that was in my backyard.






I was feeding it peanuts, and it was really neat to see him so close - he was pretty tame.

Another story of these little fellas was when one of them was about to go into the garage (my mom had left the garage door open). We were all in the house when we saw this squirrel, and my mom (she's no fan of animals what-so-ever) randomly opens the window and yells at it, "HEY, GET OUT OF THERE!" So, I'm watching the squirrel, and it happens to lay down on the stairs like so, after my mom yelled at it:

(Cropped photo to get a better look)






Epic flat squirrel!

By the way, nice topic theme


----------



## Overread (Oct 9, 2008)

Some brilliant photos so far!
Bi I am really jealous of your moths!

It was hard for my to select a single favourite shot - though in the end I have picked one - though I expect it will change come a week/months time


----------



## manaheim (Oct 9, 2008)

on the flat squirrel!!!

Overread.. was that a living fox???  Amazing shot.  How did you get so close?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 9, 2008)

Think this has to be one of my favourites.






This is our very own Antarctican and Hertz van Rental in Germany earlier this year. Though they didn't know it, they were kind enough to stay seated whilst I walked from in front of them, round behind them, change lenses, then take several meter readings before finally committing to the shot. Not all TPFers would do this for you, but they were real troopers...


----------



## Overread (Oct 9, 2008)

manaheim said:


> on the flat squirrel!!!
> 
> Overread.. was that a living fox??? Amazing shot. How did you get so close?


 
the same way LP does in this case - - that is a wildlife centre 
Were this wild I would be more over the moon than the stars


----------



## Chiller (Oct 9, 2008)

Overread said:


> the same way LP does in this case - - *that is a wildlife centre*
> Were this wild I would be more over the moon than the stars


 

ohoh.....that is not allowed here.


----------



## Overread (Oct 9, 2008)

Chiller said:


> ohoh.....that is not allowed here.


 
yah - I am hoping no one notices this 
you never know it might slip through the net 

besides:
My Camera, My Vision, My Rules


----------



## Chiller (Oct 9, 2008)

Overread said:


> yah - I am hoping no one notices this
> you never know it might slip through the net
> 
> besides:
> My Camera, My Vision, My Rules


 

meh....just tell to go pound sand up their arses. ...hey...where did you get that motto....looks familiar.  One day, I will start my own forum, and I will borrow it off you. :greenpbl:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow that one with the shed and the sky.. *whistle* fabulous!  The butterfly one on pg 1 was amazing too.
My favorite shot... hmm well probably this one of my son.  He's not yet 3, but looks like such a little man now.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 9, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> I was feeding it peanuts, and it was really neat to see him so close - he was pretty tame.



so are you still feeding these guys or has your mom scared them away lmao
would be nice if you will post some more recent pics of those guys and I am sure they are pretty busy now preparing for the winter 

too bad we only got to pick one picture


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> so are you still feeding these guys or has your mom scared them away lmao
> would be nice if you will post some more recent pics of those guys and I am sure they are pretty busy now preparing for the winter
> 
> too bad we only got to pick one picture



I still feed them. Today it was kinda cold outside but they were out and about. There were 3 of them hanging around me, some would fight one another because they probably wanted the peanut more. I did get more pictures.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 12, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> I still feed them. Today it was kinda cold outside but they were out and about. There were 3 of them hanging around me, some would fight one another because they probably wanted the peanut more. I did get more pictures.



hahaha they actually fought over peanuts? I guess you didn't have your camera when you saw them fighting huh lol say have you ever touched them? I mean pat them or are they still a lil bit shy :mrgreen:


----------



## lila.dream (Oct 12, 2008)

Some of these photos are beautiful...well done everyone!


----------



## esszeeeye (Oct 12, 2008)

There SO many great shots here,I can't mention all of them,No'8,Soul Glow and AlexB really got ,y attention !

My favorite shot,1 week after getting my first camera,not my best,but keep coming back to it.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 3, 2008)

One of my favorite shots too many to pic from


----------



## dokis (Nov 8, 2008)

adam said:


> Favourite at the mo, but Ill have another favourite next week.
> perth beach sunset.



Exactly favorite photo The nature of the beautiful, represented her life.


----------



## bigalbest (Nov 8, 2008)

I took this at the moment my youngest was born, with a point and shoot on full auto. A little graphic for some, but it is such a wonderful moment it will always hold a special place for me.


----------



## clbowie (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Flower Child (Nov 8, 2008)

this is my favorite photo because this my favorite person in the world...my grandpa. this picture means so much to me--i have seen this expression so many times.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 10, 2008)

clbowie said:


>



haha that one is cute. hope they will stay that close and be nice to each other when they become teenagers :mrgreen:


----------



## clbowie (Nov 10, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> haha that one is cute. hope they will stay that close and be nice to each other when they become teenagers :mrgreen:


 

Thanks!  But too late, it wore off about the time the youngest was able to figure out how to make a fist!  :lmao:


----------



## keybq (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Snog (Nov 21, 2008)

Some ruins in Arizona. I use it for my wallpaper. It pops.


----------



## DarkEyes (Nov 22, 2008)

My current favorite taken on the first day i got my canon 450D


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 18, 2018)

Reviving an old thread.




Looking back by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------

